# LOPP protocol for Lymphoma



## Sarahmelissa75 (Apr 17, 2021)

Does anyone have experience with the LOPP protocol for lymphoma? Our sweet 4 year old Luna was just diagnosed with t-cell lymphoma and will be starting treatment today.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry for Luna's diagnosis, I'm not familiar with this type of treatment. 
I searched the Forum and no previous threads come up. 
I also searched my State's Vet Med School-(NCSU) and didn't find any information. 

Sending good thoughts and prayers, hope you'll update about Luna's treatment.


----------



## SyncMaster (Mar 12, 2017)

Sorry to hear about Luna's diagnosis. Bourbon went through the same. But CHOP was his first protocol. After CHOP our oncolgist tried MVPP. Guess the drugs in MVPP and LOPP are similar.


----------

